# First day success video



## Windwalker7 (Oct 7, 2014)

Here is a short video of my first day of the Archery season. Please no debate in this thread!


----------



## PA Dan (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey nice videos! I hunt in 2B.


----------



## djones (Oct 29, 2014)

Should make some nice tender steaks and some fine jerky. Congrats.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks guys! Yes, meat is tender. Not much of it but very good


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 6, 2014)

I have the go pro mounted on my stabilizer as well...sure wish it had a zoom feature. Get some lumennocks or nocturnals they show up great for seeing the arrow in flight when shooting with the go-pro.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 6, 2014)

One less to hit with a car. Hope the heart was edible, one of the best parts.


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 6, 2014)

I took a 3 1/2 minute video of this guy waking in but had to put the phone away and take the shot. I will post the video up when I get a chance.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 7, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> I took a 3 1/2 minute video of this guy waking in but had to put the phone away and take the shot. I will post the video up when I get a chance.


nice buck .congrats.is that a 2 b buck? i hunt 5 b.


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes it is!


----------



## Windwalker7 (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice buck! post the video in here, I would like to see it!


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 13, 2014)

Here is the video! Sorry about the quality it was on my phone and in the portrait mode. Makes me think I want a camera for next season!


----------



## Windwalker7 (Nov 14, 2014)

That was good. Be aware that videoing hunts becomes addicting!


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 14, 2014)

I know im feeling it!


----------



## blueknobbuck (Nov 15, 2014)

shot this 8 pointer this morning in 4a, Fulton county


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice job! What crossbow you shooting? Tenpoint?


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 15, 2014)

My buddy shot this guy in 2B at 7:30 this morning! What a stud!


----------



## blueknobbuck (Nov 15, 2014)

Carbon express x-force 850, it's heavy as hell, but built like a tank


----------



## blueknobbuck (Nov 15, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> My buddy shot this guy in 2B at 7:30 this morning! What a stud!


that's the one I was looking for, nice one


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 15, 2014)

Ya so was I!


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 24, 2015)

Got my mount back today!


----------



## blueknobbuck (Jul 24, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Got my mount back today!


man, that looks awesome; won't be long and we'll be at it again


----------

